# AEP....Which float tube?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been going back and forth on getting a float tube for several years now. I fish out of a kayak, and there are very few places that I cannot drag the yak. However, there are a few AEP ponds where a float tube would make my life much easier.

I don't expect to use the tube more than a few times a year, and ONLY in the summer.

I'm looking at the Outcast Fish Cat, and the Creek Company ODC. Any opinions on these?

Also, which do you prefer.......foam seat or inflatable? Foam is cheaper and I've read that many people find it more comfortable. But, an inflatable seat makes the tube pack down much smaller. I'm planning on carrying the tube in an old external frame backpack....I doubt that the foam seat would fit.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I have been using a U-Boat 2000 for 5 years, and just bought a Fish Cat 4 for this year. I chose the Fish Cat 4 because it had much better reviews than most other float tubes in any price range, especially in terms of durability. Durability was key for me, since I have had a lot of deflation issues with the U-Boat. I'm kicking myself for purchasing the version with foam seats however... I also pack my tube in with an external frame backpack, and there is no way that I can fit it all inside. I might have to strap the foam on separately, and assemble it before I jump in a pit. In terms of stowability and nothing else, I would go with the version that has inflatable seats. One way or another, I'm looking forward to my new tube. The foam seats are about 6" thick and I believe I'll move quicker through the water and have a better line of sight.


----------



## Robzini (Jun 9, 2006)

I have both an ODC and a Fishcat 4 (foam seat). My son uses the Fishcat, and I use the ODC. I have fished from both, and they are pretty close. The ODC is slightly bigger and rated 50 lbs heavier. On the ODC the valves are located inside the side compartments, which means you have to remove tackle prior to inflation, and deflation, the Fishcat has the valves on the outside of the tube. But, I like the compartments on the ODC better than the Fishcat. Construction wise both seem to be equal, but the ODC has a lifetime warranty and the Fishcat is five years I believe. Honestly, if you can get away with a 250 lb max capacity I would go with which ever one is cheapest. Also, you can get a lot more information on this float tube forum:http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Float_Tube_Fishing_C66/Float_Tubing_General_F81/


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

The only float tube I have any knowledge of is the one I own - a Trout Unlimited Togiak. Right now, it's listed at $150 but when I bought mine in late May last year, I got it for $110 so keep an eye out if the price goes down. http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0011333315392a.shtml#customer-product-reviews
I use my Togiak for the AEP ponds. It has a foam seat but I have no problem hiking with it. I don't put it in an actual backpack though. It comes with a couple of straps that hook to the bottom, then you just carry it on your back as is. It's a fantastic float tube, although it's the only one I've ever owned so my experience is a bit limited. It's sounds like exactly what you're looking for, so if you haven't already decided to choose between the Outcast Fat Cat and the Creek Company ODC, give this one some consideration.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

I have no experience with fishing from a U-type boat. I have an old Browning, round belly boat and love it. It packs real well and all you have to do is buy a truck tube as a replacement when all your patches wear out. There seems to be the ease of getting in and out with the newer models and more storage, but my tried and true gets me where I need to go without causing much grief. As long as you are on the water, there can be no bad decisions.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I've had u-boats, pontoon float tubes and I always go back to a round belly boat. I bought a tracktor inner tube last year and now can leave it blown up all summer and it's easy to hike with when you got shoulder straps. The inner tube was a great buy because there alot tougher than those tubes they give you. You sit a little hight in u-boats by slip down in the seat and you are constantly pushing yourself back up. Just my opinon but go with a round tube. Also with the pontoon style boat you have to regester now like a boat.


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

Personally, I used to use a round tube and can't imagine going back now that I have my ODC420. It's like night and day, you sit up high enough just the bottom of your butt gets wet and they are so much easier to maneuver. The only time I don't like it is when it gets really windy. They sit so high that it makes it tough to stay in one spot. I keep my round tube for backup.


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, forgot. Creek Company has em on sale for $150. 

http://www.creekcompany.com/indivdisplay.php?primaryAutoID=103&Cat=2

I have the lightweight version but I've been told it's the exact same as the heavier version only with lighter weight materials. I wanted something I could hike a long way with and not get too worn out. 8lbs vs 16lbs. This is the one I have.

http://www.creekcompany.com/indivdisplay.php?primaryAutoID=238&Cat=2


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the Togiak U-Shaped tube purchased from Cabelas. So far it has performed well. My two fishing partners also have the Togiak and for heavyweights like us, stability is a must. Last fall I had a seam failure in the canvas probably from over infalation of the bladder or just a weak seam. I emailed the company and had a complete new outfit sent to me quickly. Now I have some spare parts! The U-shape allows for alot of room, and allows you to sit fairly high in the water. Lots of pockets allow for ample tackle storage. The biggest negative aspect of tubing haas to be the entry and exit to and from the water. We are less than graceful when it comes to getting in and out...but that just contribute to the laughs! 

Can't wait for spring at AEP!!!!!!!


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I didnt think it was that hard getting in and out! But it sure was funny watching you too.


----------

